# HELP... Peltor Tactical 100 vs TacSport



## math_man (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey all,
Looking for some new noise cancelling headphones. Have the Howard Leight Impact Sports but after about a year and a half they decided to no longer work as noise cancelling, they died. Started by looking at the Peltor 6S but the reviews weren't so hot... now looking at the Peltor TacSport and the Peltor Tactical 100. Would love to keep it under 100. Suggestions would be accepted too
Thanks


----------

